# Merlin 6/4 question -DavicC or anyone?



## midlife_xs's (Jun 18, 2004)

So I called a shop that sells Merlin's 6/4 inquiring about the ride. I gave the person my weight 150 lbs. He said it would be harsh riding for my weight being 6/4 Ti has a stiff ride. Anyone has any experience with this frame who can comment on the ride? Thanks.


----------



## Nolamatt (Feb 4, 2005)

Merlis's web page used to say their 6/4 bike was smoother with more flex on the web page. Stated the 3/2.5 was more of a racer.


----------

